# Confused Re: Policy on Steroid Usage



## zweetz (26 Jan 2007)

Hi,

This is my first time posting on this website, and I assure you I have used the search function, which has not yielded answers that satisfy this question.

I'm confused by the CF policy on steroid usage, I did find ond website link from the CF website.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/services/health_promotion/engraph/factsheet_anabolicSteroid_e.asp

" In Canada, anabolic steroids and their derivatives are considered "Controlled Substances" and as such it is illegal to manufacture, import, export or sell these substances. Canadian Forces members are not exempt from this legislation and this is further reiterated in the Canadian Forces Drug Control Program as outlined in CFAO 19-21. Despite all of the above, using anabolic steroids is not illegal."

So, Steroids are illegal to manufacture... to sell.... but not to take? Does this mean the CF would permit an individual to take anabolic steroids to improve performance? or, if a member was tested and found to be positive for anabolics would they face punishment similar to a user of any other drug?


I was hoping a more knowledgeable poster would have some sort of answer to this question.

Thank you,


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

CFAO 19-21 no longer exists.  It has been replaced by: DAOD 5019-3, Canadian Forces Drug Control Program.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 Jan 2007)

There was a bust when I was in Gagetown of people trafficking and taking steroids. They are definitely illegal to consume.
Besides, my wife, who is a Health Care Professional advises that: they are stressful on your organs, give you high blood pressure (making you susceptible to strokes and heart attack), make your bones brittle and easier to break and make your skin more fragile and susceptible to damage from abrasion etc. They also may have the effect of making people moody and unpredictable....not something you want people handling weapons to be IMHO. In other words they are short term gain for long term pain.  :'(

In the Forces you are not allowed to self medicate either....your body belongs to the Queen when you sign on the line...taking substances not prescribed is a chargeable offense.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

We have covered the Pros and CONS of Steroids and other Suppliments in other topics.  Let's NOT start up yet another on their Pros and CONS, and deal solely with the Topic of what the CF Policy is on Steroid Use.


----------



## Haggis (26 Jan 2007)

zweetz said:
			
		

> In Canada, anabolic steroids and their derivatives are considered "Controlled Substances" and as such it is illegal to manufacture, import, export or sell these substances.



So where and how do you legally obtain steroids in Canada?  So you can infer from this that if you do somehow obtain them, they are most probably from a criminal supplier, no?



> Does this mean the CF would permit an individual to take anabolic steroids to improve performance?



No.



> or, if a member was tested and found to be positive for anabolics would they face punishment similar to a user of any other drug?



If, however unlikely it is, a member had a legally obtained prescription for steriods, s/he shouldn't have a problem.

A better question would be how did the member LEGALLY obtain a substance which is illegal to manufacture or import into Canada?


----------



## zweetz (26 Jan 2007)

The M1T format of Anabolic Steroids are readily available behind the counter of many Sports Nutrition vendors. While they are illegal, from what I've found so far in my research there is very little regulation/enforcement of this law. Vendors with these products seem fairly comfortable with offering these products if a customer hints at steroid usage, many in fact will allow customers to pay with credit cards and debit cards, it surprised me to learn they did not only accept cash, seeing as according to the law it is a controlled substance - I'm not sure any backstreet drug dealers take those methods of payments 

Thanks for all the responses so far, they have proven quite useful.


----------



## Blunt Object (26 Jan 2007)

What kind of steroids are being discussed? I am a fairly skinny man and when I am at the gym or armories people tell me I should go to a "GNC" and get some "juice". If they sell it in a store how bad can it be? I personally don't use these products because I don't like putting anything into my body that isnt food (e.i. pills [nutrition supps, prescriptions] bulking up stuff ect...). All you need is a lot of food a good walk or run everyday and as many push/pull/sit ups as you can do.


----------



## tank recce (26 Jan 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> In the Forces you are not allowed to self medicate either....your body belongs to the Queen when you sign on the line...taking substances not prescribed is a chargeable offense.



To what extent? Do you mean off the shelf, over the counter, prescription... ? Taking prescription meds not prescribed to you is, IIRC, a Bad Thing on civvie street as well. Not arguing, honestly curious. Cl-A Res find it *extremely* difficult to attend MIR for allergies, colds, etc. If I show up on ex with a pocket full of aspirin and pseudoephedrin, am I opening myself up to trouble?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jan 2007)

zweetz said:
			
		

> The M1T format of Anabolic Steroids are readily available behind the counter of many Sports Nutrition vendors. While they are illegal, from what I've found so far in my research there is very little regulation/enforcement of this law. Vendors with these products seem fairly comfortable with offering these products if a customer hints at steroid usage, many in fact will allow customers to pay with credit cards and debit cards, it surprised me to learn they did not only accept cash, seeing as according to the law it is a controlled substance - I'm not sure any backstreet drug dealers take those methods of payments
> 
> Thanks for all the responses so far, they have proven quite useful.



zweetz,
I grow weary of you and your kife already.
Enough of this BS,......they are illegal and ANYONE selling them is a drug dealer. Full stop!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jan 2007)

tank recce...........search and you shall find.


----------

